# محاضرة في أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

نرحب بالأسئلة البناءة 
تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 يوليو 2014)

تمت مشاهدة المحاضرات الثلاث
محاضرات مهمة و مفيدة و جزاك الله خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
و تم الاشتراك في القنوات و إعطاء صوت إعجاب لكل محاضرة

في الحقيقة أتمنى في المحاضرات القادمة أن تأخذ موضوع فرعي و تتوسع فيه 
لأن الموضوع الذي تطرقت له في المحاضرات الثلاث أشعر أنه مكثف و مختصر و تمنيت لو كان هناك شرح أكثر و تفصيل أكثر
شكرا لك و الله يعينك على مشروعك النبيل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (5 يوليو 2014)

تمت مشاهدة المحاضرات الثلاث وبعمق
محاضرات مهمة و مفيدة و جزاك الله خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
و تم الاشتراك في القنوات و إعطاء صوت إعجاب لكل محاضرة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> تمت مشاهدة المحاضرات الثلاث
> محاضرات مهمة و مفيدة و جزاك الله خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
> و تم الاشتراك في القنوات و إعطاء صوت إعجاب لكل محاضرة
> 
> ...


الأخ ابو بدر 
البرنامج طويل و فعلا لدي خطة طويلة بشرح المواضيع المهمة كما هو اليوم لملف الميزانية و لاحقا اعداد البرنامج الزمني المحترف و التقارير و كامل العلم ان شاء الله لكني أقوم بترتيب الأولويات صراحة ، و لدي هدفان البعيد هو تكوين مكتبة من المحاضرات التي لو جمعت من قبل اي مهندس او مهتم ستكون قاعدة يمكنه البناء عليها فمؤكد وضعه قبل تلك المحاضرات لن يكون كما هو الحال بعدها ، و الهدف القريب صراحة هو عمل صدمه تختلط فيها المشاعر بين تحفيز المهندسين ان يشتغلوا على أنفسهم من ناحية و التفاؤل بان غيرهم استطاع ان ينجز شيئا ما ،
و الحمد الله يا اخي لو تعلم كم تلك المعلومات أخذت مني وقتا و تعبا و إصرار على تعلمها فأنا لم اتعلمها من جامعة او كتاب و إنما فقط خبرة و من نابغة على مستوى العالم تبناني لمدة سنتين علما ان خبرتي كانت اكثر من 10 سنوات قبل ان التقي به غير مجرى حياتي و اسأل الله ان يطيل عمره بالخير ،،،، لكن كان كمعلم الكونفو الذي رأينا عنه فيلما رائعا عن التعليم بهدوء لكن القوة الكامنة كانت ضخمة جدا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 




و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يوليو 2014)

محاضرات اكثر من قيمة و مفيدة

تفيد كثيرا لفض الاشكاليات التي تعترض فرق العمل بالمشاريع الانشائية
و خصوصا الثالثة و التي تفض التداخل في المفهوم عند الكثيرين بين جداول الكميات و الاسعار مع ما تتطلبه ميزانية المشروع

كل الشكر و التقدير لك م. ناصر البلخي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يوليو 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع

لاهميته و افادة جموع الزملاء مهندسي ادارة المشاريع
و فتح باب النقاش في محتوى المحاضرة القيمة

كل الشكر للاخ المهندس ناصر البلخي


----------



## nasserbalkhi (6 يوليو 2014)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع
> 
> لاهميته و افادة جموع الزملاء مهندسي ادارة المشاريع
> و فتح باب النقاش في محتوى المحاضرة القيمة
> ...


لكم كل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## nasserbalkhi (10 يوليو 2014)

المحاضرة رقم 3 في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع - اعداد ملف الميزانية للمشروع تم توضيح الفرق بين جدول الكميات المسعر و هو جدول المناقصة و ملف ميزانية المشروع و هي محاضرة مفيدة جداالرابطhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
 للاستماع لقية المحاضرات في ادرة التحكم بالمشروع العودة للرابط 
للمحاضرة رقم 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
و الرابط للمحاضرة 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (10 يوليو 2014)

المحاضرة رقم 3 في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع - اعداد ملف الميزانية للمشروع تم توضيح الفرق بين جدول الكميات المسعر و هو جدول المناقصة و ملف ميزانية المشروع و هي محاضرة مفيدة جدا الرابط http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7...erwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (10 يوليو 2014)

المحاضرة رقم 3 في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع - اعداد ملف الميزانية للمشروع تم توضيح الفرق بين جدول الكميات المسعر و هو جدول المناقصة و ملف ميزانية المشروع و هي محاضرة مفيدة جداالرابط
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
و للاستماع لقية المحاضرات في ادرة التحكم بالمشروع العودة للرابط
للمحاضرة رقم 2
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و الرابط للمحاضرة 1
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 يوليو 2014)

لإنجاح المحاضرة القادمة
يرجى الإجابة على السؤال التالي
ماذا تتوقعون عن أسباب تأخر المشاريع
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube


----------



## فهدالادهم (30 يوليو 2014)

ما شاء الله محاضرات قيمة جدا و جزاك الله كل خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

فهدالادهم قال:


> ما شاء الله محاضرات قيمة جدا و جزاك الله كل خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


حياك الله


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أكتوبر 2014)

Deal all : Today I have finished complete program for Estimation cost and takeoff quantities for villa's foundations what ever the foundation type in minutes , you can know quantity for each item and cost as materials or manpower . also you can know the cost for each foundation .
see attached files and comment 
اخوتي الاعزاء 
اليوم انتهيت من برنامج كامل لتسعير و حساب الكميات الدقيقة لقواعد فيلا بغض النظر عن نوع القواعد في دقائق و تستطيع ان تعرف كمية كل بند من مواد و عمال و كذلك تستطيع معرفة تكلفة كل قاعدة 
م ناصر البلخي

و لا يفوتكم مراجعه المحاضرات الثلاث في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24

و بالنسبة لمحاضرة المشاريع المتعثرة فاميل الى تأجيلها قليلا لانشغالي هذا بالشهر باعمال كثيرة و امل من الله تعالى ان يعينني الى انجازها الشهر القادم 




​


----------



## anasmok (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (4 يناير 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز .. وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (5 يناير 2015)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> Deal all : Today I have finished complete program for Estimation cost and takeoff quantities for villa's foundations what ever the foundation type in minutes , you can know quantity for each item and cost as materials or manpower . also you can know the cost for each foundation .
> see attached files and comment
> اخوتي الاعزاء
> اليوم انتهيت من برنامج كامل لتسعير و حساب الكميات الدقيقة لقواعد فيلا بغض النظر عن نوع القواعد في دقائق و تستطيع ان تعرف كمية كل بند من مواد و عمال و كذلك تستطيع معرفة تكلفة كل قاعدة
> ...



شكرا على المحاضرات الثلاث السابقة .. وفي انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بك المهندس ناصر:

أما عن أسباب تأخر المشاريع فهي:
بعض المشاكل التي تصاحب طرح وتنفيذ وإستلام المشاريع:
1. تجزئة المشاريع إلى بنود جاءت نتيجة طول سلسلة الإجراءات الإدارية للمشاريع الكبيرة ولكن هذه التجزئة كان لها مساوئها وأهمها الآتي:
√ تصبح المشاريع قزمية لا تشارك بها الشركات الكبيرة و أغلب الشركات المشاركة بتلك المشاريع تفتقر إلى مقومات المقاول الناجح.
√ تشتت نشاط المهندسين في الإشراف على المقاولين المنفذين وحل مشاكل تنفيذ كل بند.
√ في العادة المقاولين المنفذين للمشاريع الكبيرة يمكن أن يستوعبوا تنفيذ بعض الأعمال الغير مذكورة في مجال العمل التعاقدي وهذه الأعمال لا يتم إستيعابها في المشاريع الصغيرة.
√ الشروط العامة قد لا تنطبق على المشاريع الصغيرة .
2. طول المدة بين طرح المشروع وتسليم الموقع يؤدي إلى الآتي:
√ سعي المقاولين إلى التنصل من بعض مسئولياتهم التعاقدية التي قد لا تذكر صراحة بمستندات المشروع ولكن تعتبر من الأصول والعرف الهندسي و إستغلال أي ثغرة بمجال العمل والشروط التعاقدية وذلك بهدف الحفاظ على عائده المتوقع من المشروع.
√ تفاقم المشكلة الفنية موضوع المعالجة وبالتالي إلى عدم تغطية مجال العمل لبعض الجوانب.
3. قابلية تفسير بعض البنود التعاقدية لأكثر من معني أدي إلى التأخر في إستلام بعض المشاريع.
4. عدم تفاهم بعض لجان الإستلام الإبتدائي لمهام عملها من تأخر في إعطاء الملاحظات إلى المطالبة بتنفيذ بعض الأعمال ليست من ضمن بنود مجال العمل التعاقدي مما قد يضيع حق الشركة في تنفيذ الملاحظات التي هي من ضمن بنود مجال العمل التعاقدي.
5. تدخل بعض الجهات غير الفنية في تنفيذ المشاريع دون دراية كافية بل ومحاولة التشكيك في قدرة المهندسين.
6. عدم تشجيع طواقم الإشراف على المشاريع الناجحة.
7. عدم وصول وكلاء توريد المواد أو الموزعين المحليين إلى المستوي المطلوب والمتوافق مع الشروط العامة المتعلقة بإشتراطات توريد المواد على سبيل المثال توفير شهادات إختبار للمواد.
8. عدم إلمام أغلب المهندسين بطرق التفاوض مع المقاولين والفشل في تمثيل المالك وعدم تهيئة بعض المهندسين نفسياً للإشراف حيث يخضع الإشراف في بعض الأحيان إلى أحد هاتين الحالتين: التشدد المفرط أو التساهل المفرط.
9. إنتشار ثقافة العداء للمقاولين.

هذه مشاركة سابقة لي على الصفحة 
​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t42408-11.html

ويمكن إضافة الآتي:
- ضعف إدارة المشروع وعدم خبرتها.
-عدم النقدير الصحيح لميزانية المشروع وكذلك المخاطر المصاحبة والمدة الزمنية المتوقعة.
- تأخر صرف دفعات المستحقات المالية للمقاول في حينه.
-تعارض اهداف أصحاب المصلحة بالمشروع.


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 فبراير 2015)

مع الشكر مهندسة زمرة على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

تمت المشاهدة وكانت مفيدة جدا شكر الله سعيك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 مارس 2015)

atefzd قال:


> تمت المشاهدة وكانت مفيدة جدا شكر الله سعيك


حياكم الله


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جـزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (24 مايو 2015)

أسف على التأخير بسبب الانشغال بالعمل ، الأسبوع القادم سيتم وضع رابط المحاضرة المتعلقة بتعثر المشاريع


----------



## safa aldin (6 نوفمبر 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## محمد19775 (17 ديسمبر 2015)

*جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك محاضرات مميزة لكن الرجاء التكرم بالمزيد من التفصيل بالمحاضرات القادمة *


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

تم بعون الله تعالى تنزيل المحاضرة رقم 4 و هي تتعلق بأسباب تعثر المشاريع بسبب التمويل و التدفق النقدي تم فيها شرح مفصل و تقديم نصائح مفيدة للتغلب على تعثر المشاريع
و نعتذر عن الغياب الفترة الماضية بسبب الانشغال بالعمل و نامل من الله المتابعة 
الرابط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE


----------



## safa aldin (22 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 يونيو 2016)

يرجى مشاهدة الجديد من المحاضرات في ادارة المشروعات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIWwn-iGS0&index=6&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE&index=2&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ndjGLF4a8&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=1


----------



## nasserbalkhi (23 مايو 2017)

عضو متميز​تاريخ التسجيلJan 2009المشاركات296
*Thumbs Up*Received: 96 
Given: 0







أضفت محاضرة في موضوع التكاليف و هي معدة بشكل جيد و بناء على معلومات محسوبة حول تكاليف اعمال المصنوعية الخرسانة في السعودية ارجو الاستفادة منها و تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mawM-Xz7350

حسابي في توتير 
https://twitter.com/albalkhi_nasser
​

​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (26 مايو 2018)

شكرا لكم


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 يونيو 2018)

‏التطبيق المجاني لحساب كلفة العظم . و يفيد بحساب المساحات بطريقة المقاول و الحساب الهندسي ويعطي كلفة العظم مصنوعية وبالمواد 
‏التطبيق خاص للفلل السكنية بالسعودية 


‏الرابط 
‏goo.gl/kQ5Z9f


اعداد م ناصر البلخي 
للمتابعة في توتير 
https://twitter.com/albalkhi_nasser/status/1005111241675821056?s=21


----------



## nasserbalkhi (4 سبتمبر 2018)

لتحميل 
نموذج استلام الاعمال 
دراسة تأثير المواصفة على تكلفة العظم
دراسة ارتفاع السور على التكلفة
يمكنكم زيارة المدونة للمهندس ناصر البلخي
https://nasseralbalkhi.blogspot.com/


----------

